# Not sure what to do..



## Serene123

Hey girls :blush:

Hope you're all alright! Well after my PG scare this month I know emotionally I'm ready for another baby. Physically too? Yeah, but could do with losing a couple stone. Not that that _really_ matters. My problem is, I don't know if I want to rush into renting to TTC, or wait a year and have alot of money to buy the nice things that make life more comfortable an rent, or wait 18 months, have a 20% deposit and buy..

:shrug: I should decide what's more important to me right?


----------



## embo216

Definitely Toria. You have to be 100% happy in whatever you decide to do hun. 

I might be wrong but I have a feeling you might already know where your heart is. x


----------



## clairebear

You need to do what makes you happy x x


----------



## booflebump

You do - and whether you will let your heart or your head win. Sometimes listening to your heart is the only way to happiness....whats the point of being sensible if it makes you miserable? Take care xxx


----------



## Michy

I'd wait and buy, but that is just me!

You have to decide what is right for your existing child and any others that might come along!:cloud9:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Do what you think is best. Dont worry about buying. Its not neccesarily a good thing about now. If I was you I would just TTC now as your ready... then save for 6 months or so then move before baby number two comes with a bit of savings in your pocket. Nothing wrong with renting buyings overrated.


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn really loves playing with other children. She also loves playing with my nieces dollies! She gets excited at the one that makes noises. It's the cutest thing.. :blush: I know that isn't a reason to have a baby, but it puts my mind at rest a little about her reaction to a new baby.

I don't want to TTC right this second.. I'm not going to start this month, or the next, but I'm starting to really feel like another baby would just complete everything.

Irrational perhaps, we were going to TTC in November-ish anyway? I feel insanely jealous of people who can TTC now.. :dohh:


----------



## clairebear

we are waiting to ttc in october time but i keep wanting to start but its not the right time for us yet x


----------



## Kirstin

It's really something you can only decide for yourself, deciding what you would rather have and talking to your OH. 

Another thing, you are going to need more than a 10% deposit, as I've looked around a lot at the minute and the minimum you need is 20% unless you have a "Gold" or "Advantage" bank account from the bank. 

If you really do want a house you could look into the home buy scheme from the government, I know after 5 years the deposit gets charged interest on it but really its going to be no more than the interest you're paying on your mortgage and after 5 years we will be out of the recession and your house will start increasing in value.


----------



## Serene123

Whoops, meant 20% x


----------



## clairebear

we looked at buying to toria and the way i look at it with things the way they are the house will never techinally be yors as most people will be paying off a mortgage for the rest of thier lives and never own the the house x


----------



## embo216

We wouldn't even get accepted for any mortgage at the moment our credit rating is bad :(
So we're renting a 3 bedroom


----------



## NatalieW

Toria, only you will know when the time is right for another child or to buy somewhere.. just carry on thinking about it and the answer will come to you xx


----------



## Michy

clairebear said:


> we looked at buying to toria and the way i look at it with things the way they are the house will never techinally be yors as most people will be paying off a mortgage for the rest of thier lives and never own the the house x

I know what you mean but you still own part of the house, even if you never pay it all off.

We bought 2 years ago ( I know getting a mortgage was easier then) and we will own our house by the time we are around 55, so by the time we retire and we have less income we wont have any mortgage/rent to pay.

I think there are merits to buying and renting depends what you want long term.


----------



## Kirstin

clairebear said:


> we looked at buying to toria and the way i look at it with things the way they are the house will never techinally be yors as most people will be paying off a mortgage for the rest of thier lives and never own the the house x

Another way to look at it is, a mortgage is maximum only 25 years, after that you wont have to pay anything whereas if you rent you will be constantly paying and at the end of the 25 years you could have owned a house. xx


----------



## Serene123

18 months doesn't seem that long, but by then caitlyn will be 2 and a half! so by the time babies born she will be well over 3 years old. I never wanted that long an age gap... I don't know what to do!! :(


----------



## clairebear

house prices down here in the south west are crazy to get a house the same size as what we are renting now would take us years to save for. each to thier own but t the moment there is way way in the world we can get a mortage and i personally wouldnt want the risk of losing it either


----------



## bigbloomerz

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> *If you know I don't want your stupid opinion, close this before you even read it.*
> 
> Hey girls :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all alright! Well after my PG scare this month I know emotionally I'm ready for another baby. Physically too? Yeah, but could do with losing a couple stone. Not that that _really_ matters. My problem is, I don't know if I want to rush into renting to TTC, or wait a year and have alot of money to buy the nice things that make life more comfortable an rent, or wait 18 months, have a 20% deposit and buy..
> 
> :shrug: I should decide what's more important to me right?


Hey Hun, 
Kinda know how u feel, i need to lose a bit of weight before TTC and also struggling with deciding wether to sell up and buy a bigger house, or sell up and rent till something comes on the market that we really like.
At the end of the day you should do what your heart & head tells you is the right thing to do.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do :) x


----------



## Sarah88

Wow! I wish i could ttc with you hun. We are in the very same predicament! We are wanting another bub so much now, but we are waiting to get a house. BUT our housing market is not as severe as yours. We only need a 5% deposit (which is about 10-15 thousand). Once we get our own place and can financially support ourselves off just Justins income then we will be ttc. Maybe if i'm lucky I could join you in nov! :) 
I'm so glad things are going well for you lately hun


----------



## lollylou1

hey hun, only u can answer what u want to do but i think whichever route you take it will be the right thing, alot of people arent being accepted for mortgages at the moment maybe book an appointment with free mortgage advisor and see if u could get one, if not and your going to have to rent anyway then maybe TTc for number 2 now!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sarah88

Thats a good idea...


----------



## Serene123

lollylou1 said:


> hey hun, only u can answer what u want to do but i think whichever route you take it will be the right thing, alot of people arent being accepted for mortgages at the moment maybe book an appointment with free mortgage advisor and see if u could get one, if not and your going to have to rent anyway then maybe TTc for number 2 now!
> 
> Lou
> xxx

We have spoke to a mortgage advisor, and all we need is a 20% deposit.. Which is ALOT, but we're 1/4 the way there already.. It seems a shame to not save the 20% deposit while we have the chance, but my body soooo wants another baby.


----------



## oOKayOo

Do what you really feel deep in your heart is right.
Buying a house is a brilliant idea , but there is alot more money then the deposit that is needed , so it may be longer to wait to ttc , if that is too much to wait i'd consider renting :) 
You have plenty of time to buy , as you say you want children to be together in age , your life plans have changed alittle instead of house you have the family first so i would have another LO to complete the first thing you have always wanted. Then the house will be the next one to accomplish!

Always remember , things always have a way to work themselves out , whatever happens was ment to :)


----------



## maddiwatts19

:hugs: to be honest hun, i think you already know what you want. when the feeling is that strong, you cant ignore it. as others have said you need to do what you want and what your hearts telling you to do. if Caitlin would be fine with a new little baby and if Rich would be ok with it, i'd start TTC now hun. I completely understand about wanting to get a house, could you not rent your own place while still saving your deposit. whatever you decide, make sure its whats best for all of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Serene123

maddiwatts19 said:


> :hugs: to be honest hun, i think you already know what you want. when the feeling is that strong, you cant ignore it. as others have said you need to do what you want and what your hearts telling you to do. if Caitlin would be fine with a new little baby and if Rich would be ok with it, i'd start TTC now hun. I completely understand about wanting to get a house, could you not rent your own place while still saving your deposit. whatever you decide, make sure its whats best for all of you :hugs: xx

Well.. We could, but rent here is so bloody expensive there won't be much to save :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

ah :blush:... lol well i guess even saving a teeny bit a month is better than nothing.. grr i hate how complicated these things are!! :hissy:


----------



## Serene123

It isn't like we can't pay back an 100% mortgage either :hissy: The world is so mean..


----------



## Winter Belle

Hi hun. It's really good that you are trying to rationalise the pros and cons in your head right now but I agree with Booflebump.. wants the point in being sensible if it makes you miserable? As long as you can be comfortable renting then ttc may be more fulfilling? On the other hand my OH and I own our own home and I do love being able to paint walls etc without asking permission from landlords.

Have you worked out the figures of how much money you would be able to save if you did have another baby and start renting a cheap property? I know babies can cost alot but I'm guessing you might have some hand-me-downs from your first LO that would save a little bit.

If you could still save a little bit each month with another baby and just take a few more years to save for own house then maybe that would be a good compromise? Am just trying to find a way that you can have them both lol!

You have a smart head on your shoulders so whatever you decide will be right for you and your child and future children :)
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun. As people have said you just need to do what is best for you.

Buying a house inst the be all and end all. We have two kiddies and we are still only renting. A someone else on here said, maybe think about joining the rent to buy scheme. 

We rent our house off my dad and in 5 years ( well 4 now) he is going to put a 10% deposit down for us just so we can get a mortagage and get on the property ladder, so for the next 4 years we're stuck where we are but we really like the area and the house so its good.

Good luck whatever you do hunni and only you can decide no one else :hug: xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> It isn't like we can't pay back an 100% mortgage either :hissy: The world is so mean..

:hugs: it always is to people that plan ahead and know they can do it.. :(


----------



## mikababy

Like I've been told what feels like almost a million times, there's never a right time! 

And as many other girls have said I guess it all comes down to what's most important to you deep down inside, which from you posts sounds like a bubba!

Putting on my 'property development' hat here'..

On the house front, although you may need a 20% deposit it is actually a _better _time to buy in most respects, as house prices are lower and sellers are getting pretty desperate to move, so more chance of getting yourself a bargain (also due to repos, which normally require some level of modernisation).

Definitely check out the Government led house buy schemes - I have several friends who have applied for and successfully bought homes on extremely good long term rates.

The biggest advantage with owning your own home is security, as no-one can turf you out (well, unless you default obviously). So at least make sure that you have a decent landlord who is easily contactable and reliable - there are a lot of people out there who have jumped on the 'buy-to-let bandwagon', but don't actually want the responsibility of looking after tenants. 

Where abouts in the country do you live if you don't mind me asking?

xx


----------



## Serene123

South East, Luton.

The schemes about seem a little 'too good to be true' which makes me warey x


----------



## lauren-kate

Maybe look at a part-buy scheme. That's what we have done. We pay the mortgage on a 25% share of the house, and rent the rest of the amount.. which works out less than renting for us. Then in a years' time, we can choose to 'up' the share to 50%, 75% or 100%. So we're paying less on a mortgage now, but when we are in a better place financially, and can afford more, we can buy off more of the house. Might be worth looking into. x


----------



## Serene123

lauren-kate said:


> Maybe look at a part-buy scheme. That's what we have done. We pay the mortgage on a 25% share of the house, and rent the rest of the amount.. which works out less than renting for us. Then in a years' time, we can choose to 'up' the share to 50%, 75% or 100%. So we're paying less on a mortgage now, but when we are in a better place financially, and can afford more, we can buy off more of the house. Might be worth looking into. x

If you don't mind me asking..

How much are you paying and did it matter which house you pick?


----------



## polo_princess

Toria

Honestly ... i think you've already made up your mind, theres just that niggling doubt about getting a house thats stopping you.

Like ive said to you before buying a house is one of the most stressful things you can go through in life, so i dont think doing both at the same time will work.

Every couple is different, what works for one may not work for the other. 

But if it were me i would at least entertain the idea of getting you and rich living together for a start. Just so you know how your going to manage going it alone, and then you will be settled ready for LO no2. That doesnt mean you cant TTC whilst doing it. But the rational part of me tells me thats how i would go about things.

It'll all come right in the end whichever route you take :)


----------



## Linzi

polo_princess said:


> Toria
> 
> Honestly ... i think you've already made up your mind, theres just that niggling doubt about getting a house thats stopping you.
> 
> Like ive said to you before buying a house is one of the most stressful things you can go through in life, so i dont think doing both at the same time will work.
> 
> Every couple is different, what works for one may not work for the other.
> 
> But if it were me i would at least entertain the idea of getting you and rich living together for a start. Just so you know how your going to manage going it alone, and then you will be settled ready for LO no2. That doesnt mean you cant TTC whilst doing it. But the rational part of me tells me thats how i would go about things.
> 
> It'll all come right in the end whichever route you take :)

I would agree with that definitaley. I have to say apart from havign a baby when Matt and I moved in together it was one of the most stressful bits of our relationship and I think (whether you buy or not) you maybe might like to get over that difficult bit before intrudicing something else new iykwim? 

Im not being horrible or anything not sure how to word what I mean properly.

Ive never bought a house though so Id imagine doing that would be like a zillion times more stressful.

xxx


----------



## Linzi

But just also wanted to add I totally know what you mean, Im waiting on pg tests back from the Drs and even though I know its not the right time at all Im kind of secretly hoping that there might be another LO in there.

xxx


----------



## Kirstin

Is there any way you could borrow some of the deposit off your family and pay them back at the same rate you would be saving it?


----------



## Serene123

Kirstin said:


> Is there any way you could borrow some of the deposit off your family and pay them back at the same rate you would be saving it?

I wish I had the guts to ask :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Like i said i know of a nice 3 bed house you could buy or possibly rent ;) :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Holly have you looked in that new village in Bedford? It's so cute, I want to live there! :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

sweetie, i agree with holly, you have to do what is right for you. i am broody, but for me and for us, i no it's not the right time. we do own our own home, we brought when property prices were high, but they were lending and we had our deposit, and in the village were we live it is bloody expensive, but they seem to have held their value. it was stressful, but for us its the best thing we ever did because now our mortgage is a good price and we're looking to move onto bigger and better things (once this silly recession is over)

i think deep down you're ready for ttc, its just, like all of us, you worry :hugs: x x x


----------



## lauren-kate

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> lauren-kate said:
> 
> 
> Maybe look at a part-buy scheme. That's what we have done. We pay the mortgage on a 25% share of the house, and rent the rest of the amount.. which works out less than renting for us. Then in a years' time, we can choose to 'up' the share to 50%, 75% or 100%. So we're paying less on a mortgage now, but when we are in a better place financially, and can afford more, we can buy off more of the house. Might be worth looking into. x
> 
> If you don't mind me asking..
> 
> How much are you paying and did it matter which house you pick?Click to expand...


It works the same as buying a house normally would, in the way that you find a house (they're all different prices depending on no of rooms, sizes, gardens, etc). There were a few houses for sale on the estate we live on now, and we looked at all of them before choosing this one. We pay about £525 pcm altogether for the mortgage + the rent, whereas renting the same size place, we would be looking at about £600 pcm. We have a brand new house too, so it worked out really well for us.


----------



## lorrilou

Like the others said, do whats right for you and your little family. If you want to start ttc now rather than later then go for it.


----------



## Serene123

Not right this second obviously... In 3-4 months minimum..


----------



## passengerrach

there is never a right time to have a baby as im sure u know next year something else might come up that makes u think its not the perfect time. you have to do what makes you happy if you know u are ready then go for it buying or renting as long as you have a roof over your heads thats all that matters in the grand scheme of things. i reckon your mind is already made up lol


----------



## AppleBlossom

You do whatever makes you happy chick. Don't think you have to own a nice house before you have any more kids x


----------



## polo_princess

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :rofl: Holly have you looked in that new village in Bedford? It's so cute, I want to live there! :rofl:

Yeah im thinking of moving there :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I seriously wish I could, it's so cute!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

OH and I are waiting to pay off our debts, but we're not looking to buy a house for at least 5 years until the market starts to pick up. A house is important, yes, but I would never buy in the UK right now. 

Is it possible to TTC and open a savings account and just put less into it and buy a house in 5+ years rather than 2? You and Rich are still young, so if you have a good deposit you could have a mortgage paid off well before you retire.


----------



## mikababy

Urgh. Luton is not the cheapest. I may be saying the complete obvious here, but it's often better to move _out _of the city and live in the 'surrounds' or in a village/hamlet beyond (if you or your partner can drive to work) then you can usually get something much cheaper. And most definitely try to avoid London commuter towns (which Luton most definitely is) if you can help it.


Hmmm...Looks like you can get a 2 bed flat for 80k in Luton, but that's still a 20k deposit, which is a heck of a lot!

Just been on rightmove (my other home apart from here!)

2 bedroom apartment for sale 
Grove Road, Hitchin, Hertfordshire SG4
Shared ownership £43,737
Buy for less than the cost of renting and enjoy riverside living on an affordable basis. Contemporary 1 & 2 bedroom apartments and 2 bed maisonettes offered for sale on a part buy, part rent basis.


(We're having the same trouble as we're moving from Norfolk, which is very reasonable to Essex, which is EXTORTIONATE!! Luckily, we won't be working in London, so we don't have to be near a train station or anything).

Anyways, hope you come to some kind of a idea and try not to drive yourself too crazy with it all. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Buy up here, it's cheap as chips! Can get a 3 bed detached house for under 100K :)


----------



## Pops

Hey lovely, first off, have a :hugs: as I know what its like to be having your heart and head pull in two different directions.

We bought our house last May, we bartered, got a good price, and thankfully, live in a beautiful area and the house has increased in value due to the work we have done to it. It isn't big, it isn't fancy but we do love it and although I am sure it wasn't built for 2 adults, 2 cats, a dog and hopefully a baby, that is what is going to happen all going to plan. I am happy we bought but it is by far not the be all and end all to us. 

The dilema we are in is marriage or baby first as we want both and pretty quickly. 

I think we all know what we really want, we just want to hear some arguments for and against to either confirm what we already know or to help us see another side.

Personally, knowing what I do of you, I'd say a baby was the most important thing for you and therefore, the right thing to do.

Good luck with whatever you decide hun and remember we are always here for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey 
Toria (havent read through whole thread but will do)
Well as i think i said to you in chat the other night me and OH bought our first home last month. It is possible to get mortgages and there are deals to be had, we did it. BUT and a big BUT if we hadnt of done this we would of rented and then started for a family a lot sooner. 
I can imagine this is a really hard decision for you hun and i dont want to say do this or do that. Just go with your heart not your head. hehe
Sorry i probably am not that much help but at the end of the day there is no wrong decision. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree you should go with your heart never mind what others think. Renting a bit longer isn't the end of the world, especially with the economy as crap as it is. xx


----------



## bunnyg82

aww - as everyone says, you should go with your heart - the main thing really is that you have a roof over your head, whether it's rented or mortgaged... If you do decide to wait till November, I am sure it won't be long - we're TTC in september and made that decision nearly 2 years ago - it's hard to believe that we're so close now! xx


----------



## sam#3

i think u should do whatever makes u happy hun,like others have said as long as you have a roof over your head its not the worst thing ever if you dont own your house :lol:
if you dont want a big age gap then i think you should have #2 and then get a house after but thats just me personally xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Its totally your decision. People will always have their two cents.

Personally, i wanted my children close in age. Im in no rush to buy a house and am quite happy renting the place i am in. We pay not a lot of rent as its an association house. This is best for us at this moment in time. We wont be buying until ive been through uni and got my career up and running. For now we will stay here. And complete our family (for now) xx


----------



## polo_princess

mikababy said:


> Urgh. Luton is not the cheapest. I may be saying the complete obvious here, but it's often better to move _out _of the city and live in the 'surrounds' or in a village/hamlet beyond (if you or your partner can drive to work) then you can usually get something much cheaper. And most definitely try to avoid London commuter towns (which Luton most definitely is) if you can help it.
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Looks like you can get a 2 bed flat for 80k in Luton, but that's still a 20k deposit, which is a heck of a lot!
> 
> Just been on rightmove (my other home apart from here!)
> 
> 2 bedroom apartment for sale
> Grove Road, Hitchin, Hertfordshire SG4
> Shared ownership £43,737
> Buy for less than the cost of renting and enjoy riverside living on an affordable basis. Contemporary 1 & 2 bedroom apartments and 2 bed maisonettes offered for sale on a part buy, part rent basis.
> 
> 
> (We're having the same trouble as we're moving from Norfolk, which is very reasonable to Essex, which is EXTORTIONATE!! Luckily, we won't be working in London, so we don't have to be near a train station or anything).
> 
> Anyways, hope you come to some kind of a idea and try not to drive yourself too crazy with it all. :hugs:
> 
> xx

Honestly i would avoid Hertfordshire like the plague ... its stupidly overpriced because lots of "celebs" live here

I paid £125,000 for a 1 bed house!!


----------



## AC81

Whatever you decide, just make sure its right for YOU and don't listen to anyone else. There is never a right time to have a baby and you can never have enough money put aside (I guess unless you are a squillionaire). There will always be time to buy a house later on... and renting isn't that bad. But I totally understand wanting to buy nice things for your baby and have a house that you own. Good luck with your decision. Follow what's really in your heart and you can't go wrong! x


----------



## leedsforever

oooh how exciting :):)

however if you want my personal opinion I think you should wait a little, you have plenty of time ahead of you, .. i do think you should follow your heart... but follow your head a little too!! It really doesnt matter where your living renting or mortgaged thats not the issue, you need to do what is right for you rich and caitlyn and if another baby is whats right then go ahead, but I think you should enjoy your time as a little family before thinking of anymore babies!! :)

I know Im taking my own advice :)


----------



## Alexas Mommy

leedsforever said:


> oooh how exciting :):)
> 
> however if you want my personal opinion I think you should wait a little, you have plenty of time ahead of you, .. i do think you should follow your heart... but follow your head a little too!! It really doesnt matter where your living renting or mortgaged thats not the issue, you need to do what is right for you rich and caitlyn and if another baby is whats right then go ahead, but I think you should enjoy your time as a little family before thinking of anymore babies!! :)
> 
> I know Im taking my own advice :)

I have to agree. Yes, it's not my life, and I don't know what goes on in yours exactly, but I know you and Rich have had problems, in the recent past, and would wait for at least a year before setting anything in stone, because you need to set stability in a relationship, before bringing in a baby (or another in your case). 
I have had some relationship problems in the past few months, and I know I won't be planning a baby for quite some time now, as I don't want to bury problems we have now, and then add to the stress on our relationship, if you know what I mean. As for finances and living arrangements, well I know having a house is not always important to everyone, but I would definitely not advise trying for another baby, until you were living with Rich for at least 6 months, in your own residence, because things are different out on your own, as I am sure you understand.

Beside the relationship and living arrangements, another important thing to think about is education-even if Rich does have a good job, what happens if he leaves (not saying he will but things always change) and you don't have the proper education to get a decent job to support 2 children? Then, and your kids will have a difficult time-yes, you can swing it, but is that really ideal? I know you have asked this question in a previous thread and determined that you were going to wait to do education _after_ baby #2, but as time goes on, it is harder to get back into the swing of things, and get back into school. I know people do it, but even they will usually tell you it was more difficult! I know it is important to me to 1. have a stable relationship 2. have my _own _(in my case rented) roof over my head, and 3. have proper education, however I suppose some people, maybe you, don't see these things as important.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope it is very well thought through, as another baby is a big decision, especially where you and Rich have had big relationship problems in the past.

:hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I know it's not the same situation (and only the people _in_ a relationship can truly understand the ins and out of it, but I had a _big_ rocky patch with OH in which we were talking about divorce and were close to going to marriage counselling (we cancelled on the morning we were due to go).

Now, on paper, to people who don't know us it would seem mad to be WTT, or talking about TTC. However, to us and anyone that know us, we _know_ we are meant to be together and have learnt a valuable lesson in what we went through. It has brought us so much closer together, we have learned to listen to each other more and recognise the signs when one of us isn't happy and know we know we will always want to fix it.

IMO it is the sign of a strong relationship when a couple put the past behind them and decide they love each other so much that they want to work things out. Everything we went through has just reiterated the fact that my OH is 'the one'.

As I said though, each relationship is different but that's just what happened to me.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Personally, I think you should wait. Your life is just starting to fall into place. :) Things are going how you want them to; with Rich, with your savings, with yourself. I personally would force myself to wait.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh and I think renting is fine :D I just agree when the others say you should probably get settled with Rich in a place and then ttc. :) Only saying this as your friend. Men are very annoying to live with lol, I couldn't really imagine getting used to living with one while pregnant :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :rofl: Holly have you looked in that new village in Bedford? It's so cute, I want to live there! :rofl:

what new village?


----------



## Kirstin

They're building a new village here... will be ready in about 10 years :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Kirstin said:


> They're building a new village here... will be ready in about 10 years :rofl:

Do you live in Bedford? I grew up there.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Would be nice to have girls close in age. :D Me and my sister are 2.5 years apart and we get along great. Doesn't seem like she is much younger.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im the oldest by seven years. Sucks.


----------



## Kirstin

sparkswillfly said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> They're building a new village here... will be ready in about 10 years :rofl:
> 
> Do you live in Bedford? I grew up there.Click to expand...

No I live miles away :p


----------



## sparkswillfly

Oh... Lucky you!


----------



## Serene123

Sam, you should google it.. Umm.. Wickes village I think?!

It's lovely! I drove down there. It's going to have a park and a school! I love it..


----------



## sparkswillfly

All I got when I typed in Wickes was the DIY shop. :rofl:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

You do what you want Tor.......ignore what some people have said....its not the be all and end all to have your "own" house and a 4 page cv.

what matters is that you and your child/children are happy...and caitlyn clearly is. 

I grew up in a council house...never went on holidays....never had new clothes etc etc etc....not the ideal thing BUT you know what.....my mum loves me and i adore her.....and THATS whats important........i was fed and clothed and had a roof over my head and my mum was there for me.........so ignore what anyone else says and do what you feel is right!!! Listen to your instincts!! xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Only you and Rich know whats right for you. I agree with what Raf said a few posts back about a rough patch making you stronger. Thats exactly what happened to us. Me leaving was the best thing that I could of done... coming back was even better!


----------



## JayleighAnn

If your ready, your ready, whether or not you own a home or are renting. November is only 5 months away, so not really much of a difference if u ttc now anyway.


----------



## Wobbles

Posts have been deleted and thread reopened - back on track :mrgreen:


----------



## ricschick

im considering having another at the mo too (cant decide) but let your heart tell you what to do, i think you are still young and can buy a house in the future thats what i plan to do im only 25 so im planning on retraining and getting a job then buying in about 5 years time and by then il only be 30! having a morgage isnt that important in my eyes at the end of the day its a large debt to have and a hell of a lot of reponsabilities go with it! like if anything was to go wrong in the house you have to pay for it ie boiler! where as if you rent thats somebody elses responsability.

i think having your family close together is a good idea all my girls are around 2 years apart and are inseprable! the best of friends. :hugs:

can i ask you how old you are? (just cause im nosey):rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I'm 19, Rich is 25 x


----------



## Serene123

We've decided what to do, what is most important to us, and what we can cope with / handle.

Thank you girls. Think it's pretty obvious what we've decided from my ticker x


----------



## bambikate

wooo how exciting :-D good for you hun x x


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad you have decided what is best for you both now let the countdown begin xxx


----------



## sam#3

:happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> We've decided what to do, what is most important to us, and what we can cope with / handle.
> 
> Thank you girls. Think it's pretty obvious what we've decided from my ticker x

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO
AM LITERALLY DANCING ROUND MY ROOM :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

:happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

:happydance: so pleased for you honey x x


----------



## Pops

You know Im chuffed to bits for you but will add some of these to the party :happydance: :happydance: !!! 

xxx


----------



## embo216

I noticed your ticker hun! :happydance:


----------



## passengerrach

yay good luck hun i hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Sarah88

YAY!!! lol


----------



## xKimx

just noticed your ticker:D good luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww good luck hunni :) Got everything crossed for ya!! xxx


----------

